# altitude sickness



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a friend who is looking to travel to Morocco but, as he suffers from asthma, is worried about the altitudes of the roads in the Atlas mountains.

Has anybody any experience of problems? How high are the main routes?

Most of the info about it online is in reference to trekking - he won't be looking to take his van where they go  

Thanks,

Jed


----------

